# fpnmf's tutorial to Raptor700



## raptor700 (Jul 7, 2011)

My neighbor walked me through my first bacon experience.

And let me tell everyone that has doubts about curing their own meat, It's not rocket science!

Pops recipe is all you need,

Here it is after brining and into the MES with Todds newest creation.

I think it was apple and hickory, My "neighbor" will correct me if I'm wrong.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Smoked 13 hours from 1 load of pellets 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Slices are soon to follow......................

Thanks neighbor!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 7, 2011)

Would it be uncouth to just order an unsliced slab of bacon and go to town with a knife and fork? Ah, maybe I could get away with it in private haha. Great looking bacon Rap!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 7, 2011)

Yer welcome neighbor!!

Anytime!!!

It's always a pleasure hangin out with ya!!

Craig


----------



## roller (Jul 7, 2011)

That looks good.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 7, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Would it be uncouth to just order an unsliced slab of bacon and go to town with a knife and fork? Ah, maybe I could get away with it in private haha. Great looking bacon Rap!


Thanks Stevo, the slices are gonna be even better.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 7, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Yer welcome neighbor!!
> 
> Anytime!!!
> 
> ...


  Thank you neighbor, see ya tomorrow with a care package


----------



## meateater (Jul 7, 2011)

Great looking bacon Rap.


----------



## venture (Jul 7, 2011)

Why the need for this post?

Between Pops and Craig, how could you go wrong?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice job Rap! I use Pop's recipe too and it just couldn't be easier.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome Rap! (and Craig & Pops)!!!

Nice color!------13 hours!!---sniff-sniff I only got 11 1/2 hours ----Maybe that little bit of heat made mine burn a little quicker.

Nice BearView of that stack of goodness too!

Can't wait for the slices !!!!

Bear


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 8, 2011)

ahhhh you guys are killn me...  I cant even find any TK around here.

looks darn good friend


----------



## alelover (Jul 8, 2011)

Those look great Rap. Really meaty. Can't wait to see the sliced. I really got to start tearing that old fridge apart.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 8, 2011)

The only thing i am sorry is that i am in south Africa and  can't be your neighbor 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  .it looks great so far Rap


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 8, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome Rap! (and Craig & Pops)!!!
> 
> Nice color!------13 hours!!---sniff-sniff I only got 11 1/2 hours ----Maybe that little bit of heat made mine burn a little quicker.
> 
> ...


It was my second time using the pellet burner.

The MES temp was set to 100 the entire time..it got up to 120 a few times.

The first time I thought I had too much smoke so didn't pile it as high in the rows this time.

Had to relight it 2 times, luckily I can see the top vent from inside.

When I pulled the bacon out it was getting late and prolly still had a few hours left.

All in all it works great!

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> It was my second time using the pellet burner.
> 
> The MES temp was set to 100 the entire time..it got up to 120 a few times.
> 
> ...


You gotta keep the unit full

Air flow is really important, so keep the intake and exhaust wide open

On the MES

 - Pull out the chip pan about 1 1/2"

 - During Cold Smoking Remove the Chip Laoder

 - During Hot Smoking Pull the Chip Loader out about 1/2 way to Start, but after it's going put the chip loader back in.

TJ


----------



## desertlites (Jul 8, 2011)

You guys are so right that the bacon makin process is so simple.Anybody that's out there that's the least bit apprehensive Don't be, just read some of these threads and give it a try.alot of your asian markets sell belly in 2#the hunks so you don't have to worry bout getting a full belly.Give it a go and I assure you you'll only Buy bacon for your Abt's- etc.By the way your bacon looks awesome buddy.kudos to u too Craig.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice looking Belly.  Any one not doing bacon, whether it's Belly, Buckboard Bacon (BBB) or Canadian Bacon (CB) is really missing out on something that is ridiculously easy to do.  I'm in the tail end of my bacon saga and this was my first, but certainly not last, run.  Now get with it.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 8, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> You gotta keep the unit full
> 
> Air flow is really important, so keep the intake and exhaust wide open
> 
> ...


We don't need no steenking chip loader or chip pan!!!!

We use duct tape.

I am experimenting with the tape,leaving the hole about 3/4 open seems to do the trick.

Might want to put my fancy conversion to the MES mods page. Hahahahahaha

I cut up the loader/pan and covered the element by some very technical bends and put a couple 6x6 cpieces of slate on it.

Works fine!

Can hang more sausage with it gone!!







YO!!!     K-Dog!!!

Where the heck are the sliced pictures anyway???????

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright, alright....................here's some slices







Fresh off the skillet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again neighbor,

And thanks to Todd for an Amazin product


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 8, 2011)

That's some good looking bacon neighbor!!

  Craig


----------



## venture (Jul 8, 2011)

That bacon looks horrible!  Pass me a plate full of it!

Yes, it is amazingly simple, but you have to make it amazingly carefully to be safe.

Raps looks great to me?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 8, 2011)

How'd it taste?  What could be improved on?  Did the rind come off easily?


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

I Love Bacon!

TJ


----------



## gotarace (Jul 8, 2011)

YuMmmmMMmm Bacon...That bacon looks fantastic Rap!! Thanks for sharing the views...


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> How'd it taste?  What could be improved on?  Did the rind come off easily?


 It tasted great Pops, Just the way I wanted it. A nice salty taste without being too salty.

I'm not sure it could get any better, This was my first try so I might play with the flavors next time.
 

The rind was easy to trim off.

Thanks Pops, for the recipe. This bacon is Awesome


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont know why i have put off trying this...


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 9, 2011)

ThunderDome said:


> I dont know why i have put off trying this...




CHICKEN!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2011)

Good Lookin' slices-----Just the way I like slices----Nice and Baconeeeeee!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------

